# new CCA



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's great!! Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats! They all love what they love and it is neat to hear each of their perspectives.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Brady. Sounds like that one judge hasn't ever seen a _really_ ungroomed Golden.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

That is funny, I think your dogs always looks so beautifully groomed!
Maybe groomed dogs use conditioners and the flattening iron LOL
Great job, happy, healthy, fun, beautiful Brady.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Brady!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats and thank you for sharing the judges' notes & comments.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Big congrats.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Not surprising - he's gorgeous little boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE seeing this! Yay Brady! And I agree with Thalie, I appreciate so much you sharing your experience and the notes etc. I hope more people will go for it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brady!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Matching CCA's for Momma and son! I hope I can do Phoenix some day, I would love to have the information. Unfortunately they don't offer CCA anywhere around here (I think one club that is like 7 hours from here is the closest), and my chances to get to a National are rare due to work, but hopefully some day it will work out for us.

Flip's mom got her CCA yesterday too, I was happy to hear that as that means both of his parents have CCA.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats! It is so interesting to hear your dog's conformation discussed in such detail.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job, Brady! You are a handsome boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There were at least 6 or 7 Sunfire dogs who passed their CCA on Saturday  

I don't know how many passed their WC/WCX on Sunday.



Loisiana said:


> Matching CCA's for Momma and son! I hope I can do Phoenix some day, I would love to have the information. Unfortunately they don't offer CCA anywhere around here (I think one club that is like 7 hours from here is the closest), and my chances to get to a National are rare due to work, but hopefully some day it will work out for us.
> 
> Flip's mom got her CCA yesterday too, I was happy to hear that as that means both of his parents have CCA.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooray for Brady!! Great news!


----------

